# Wife sponsoring husband's VISA



## EMAD75

Hi everyone,

I've been offered a job in Dubai, and my husband and I are considering the move.

Having done some research on the internet, seems like there are more restrictions on wives sponsoring husband's VISAs than the other way around.

I've tried to look in official websites but haven't been lucky to find an answer. As I'm not sure whether the info is correct I was hoping that there's someone in this forum who's been on a similar situation or knows of someone who has sponsored their husbands and could throw some light on this!

Our plan is for my husband to also work once he fully relocates to Dubai later in the year.

I've asked my prospective employer to check this for me already, but great if someone has any info!

Many thanks!


----------



## sgilli3

Im not 100% sure...but I do believe to be able to sponsor your hubby, you need to work in certain fields (i: Dr, engineer, teacher).
The old rule was that your husband couldn't work under your sponsorship, so if he wants to work will need to be sponsored by a company.

Things change here very quick, so this may not be totally correct any more, so hopefully someone else may be able to clarify it for you


----------



## EMAD75

Thanks for the reply!
I've seen information that says that you are able to sponsor your husband if you are a teacher, doctor or nurse (which I'm not). I've just seen a website that says you can if you earn over a certain amount. It's just that there are contradictory explanations. 
Wondering if anyone else has gone through the process and could shed some light.
Thanks!


----------



## Queenslander

*Husband's Work*

Hi, you haven't said what work he might look for - that would really help.


----------



## sreeharin

*Visa for husband in UAE*

Hai

I hope you might have found the answer. If not please read this.
I was in my wife's sponsorship in UAE and switched to employment visa when I got a job. My wife is a nurse. Female's can sponsor their husband's only if they are either teacher , doctor or nurse with minimum salary of 4000 dhs. But getting a visit visa do not have such restrictions. In the emirate of Dubai the rule is different where every female with a minimum salary of AED 12000 can sponsor their husbands. If a male wants to sponsor his wife he need a minimum salary of 4000 dirhams and his profession is not a restriction( for all emirates in UAE). Rules in UAE are different for each emirate and may change in quick time. visit dubai goverment website for residency at dnrd.ae select english and use their ask dubai service for latest information.

Hari

sreehari.tk


----------



## reena13

sreeharin said:


> Hai
> 
> I hope you might have found the answer. If not please read this.
> I was in my wife's sponsorship in UAE and switched to employment visa when I got a job. My wife is a nurse. Female's can sponsor their husband's only if they are either teacher , doctor or nurse with minimum salary of 4000 dhs. But getting a visit visa do not have such restrictions. In the emirate of Dubai the rule is different where every female with a minimum salary of AED 12000 can sponsor their husbands. If a male wants to sponsor his wife he need a minimum salary of 4000 dirhams and his profession is not a restriction( for all emirates in UAE). Rules in UAE are different for each emirate and may change in quick time. visit dubai goverment website for residency at dnrd.ae select english and use their ask dubai service for latest information.
> 
> Hari
> 
> sreehari.tk



Hari,

Hi, I was also sponsored by my wife here in Dubai. She's working as engineer in a construction company. I just want to ask what are the procedures and the documents required in changing my visa from wife to employment. Do I have to exit UAE and wait for 6 months in my home country in order to cancel my current visa? I hope you can help me. Thanks!

Oreo


----------



## bigdave

I am sponsored by my wife. She works in the oil industry. She had no problems getting me over.


----------



## sreeharin

reena13 said:


> Hari,
> 
> Hi, I was also sponsored by my wife here in Dubai. She's working as engineer in a construction company. I just want to ask what are the procedures and the documents required in changing my visa from wife to employment. Do I have to exit UAE and wait for 6 months in my home country in order to cancel my current visa? I hope you can help me. Thanks!
> 
> Oreo


In my case, wife submitted the application for cancelling my visa under her sponsorship. I did not exit the country. After cancelling the visa, I submitted the cancellation documents and passport to my company. They did the rest. You will have one month time to change your visa after cancellation. So once your employer is ready to sponsor you, cancel your present visa.


----------



## simsim

I am in a similar situation and will do my move in February. I am shocked that there is a difference which I was not aware about. Are there any other differences in treating a working woman in comparison to a man in UAE/Dubai???


----------



## FIA

Hi frinds.

I'm in same situation, I got job in dubai and now holding residenace visa. Now I want to call my hubby and son here but dubai rules and regulations are still same. Only doctors, engineers and teacher can sponsor thier husband. 

If any body can help me out and assist me to how I get my family down in Duabi. 

I'll be highly oblidge.

Thank you.


----------



## FIA

bigdave said:


> I am sponsored by my wife. She works in the oil industry. She had no problems getting me over.


Kindly guide me how your wife got sponccership . I need assisatnce. I'm in bad need. Pls help


----------



## sgilli3

FIA said:


> Kindly guide me how your wife got sponccership . I need assisatnce. I'm in bad need. Pls help


You get sponsorship through an employer.
Or, through a family member who has sponsorship, sponsoring you.

Is this what you were asking?


----------



## bigdave

My wife is sponsored by her company, then she sponsors myself, my 2 kids, and the maid. My wife is not a doctor, engineer, or teacher. She fell under the category of high salary which allowed her to sponsor us all. hope that helps


----------



## qwert97

FIA said:


> Hi frinds.
> 
> I'm in same situation, I got job in dubai and now holding residenace visa. Now I want to call my hubby and son here but dubai rules and regulations are still same. Only doctors, engineers and teacher can sponsor thier husband.
> 
> If any body can help me out and assist me to how I get my family down in Duabi.
> 
> I'll be highly oblidge.
> 
> Thank you.


What kind of passport do you and your husband hold? If they hold one of the passports that entitles them visa on arrival they can come to Dubai on a visit visa and they can get their residence visa while they are here.

Make sure you have attested marriage certificate and you have an employment contract that has a high salary. If you are not a nurse, engineer, doctor you may have to take a special approval which again unfortunately depends upon the kind of passport you hold.


----------



## Nickel

Nurses are included in this qroup? Interesting because the pay here for nurse is abhorrent!! Unless you are upper management, that is.


----------



## qwert97

Nickel said:


> Nurses are included in this qroup? Interesting because the pay here for nurse is abhorrent!! Unless you are upper management, that is.


Yep nurses are included in this group.


----------



## Nickel

Hmmm, quite interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## suwail

My wife is a nurse in abu dhabi. what is the minimum salary for a Nurse in order for her to sponsor a husband?

Help please!


----------



## aanu77

one way is ask ur company and they will give a salary certificate and then u need to go to immigration and apply for visa.Incase if u are under ur wife or husband's sponsorship just take NOC from ur wife or husband and it can be done.If u can call ministry of labour toll free from dubai 800665 they will guide u.good luck


----------



## suwail

aanu77 said:


> one way is ask ur company and they will give a salary certificate and then u need to go to immigration and apply for visa.Incase if u are under ur wife or husband's sponsorship just take NOC from ur wife or husband and it can be done.If u can call ministry of labour toll free from dubai 800665 they will guide u.good luck


thanks aanu. do you ministry of labour in abu dhabi contact number? just want to be sure what is the minimum salary for a nurse to be able to sponsor a husband.


----------



## aanu77

UAE Ministry of Labour try this link it has all the numbers......


----------



## susblnc

Hi everyone,
I too have accepted a faculty position and the employer is taking care of the visas for my husband and children. He also wants to get a job once we move over to Dubai in 3 months. Does anyone know how difficult is it for men to get jobs once living there in the information technology field?

Thanks


----------

